# Fuite de mémoire sur le site web de Deezer

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'écoute Deezer par l'interface web, je me suis appercu qu'il provoquait des fuites de mémoire sur Firefox.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a remarqué aussi le problème et si oui, une idée pour le contourner ?

Sinon, c'est un peu décevant : ils disent qu'ils vendent un service HD ... sauf que le son n'a pas franchement une meilleur qualité que sur Youtube. Il y a bien le mode HiFi que je n'ai pas essayé, mais vu les prix, autant acheter un CD par mois   :Very Happy: 

Merci

Laurent

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Liens utiles :

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1591722

https://fr.deezercommunity.com/autres-appareils-35/fuite-memoire-firefox-69-0-opera-63-0-ubuntu-18-04-lts-23850

Le deuxième lien laisse entendre que le problème ne concerne pas seulement firefox.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Oulala inquiétant tout ca.

Je pensais que c'était un problème de décodeur de DRM foireux, mais si ca touche plusieurs navigateurs et plusieurs OS, et surtout qu'il n'y a pas de news depuis 9 mois ...

----------

